# Interesting-ish Interviews



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

Anton Webern, Langsamer Satz, and the Belcea Quartet 
von Wiener Konzerthaus




> Krzysztof Chorzelski, the violist of the Belcea Quartet bemoans at the Dinner after their performance in the Mozart Saal that he missed the Camerata Salzburg with Philippe Herreweghe performing Beethoven and Chopin the night they were giving their first of their twoPurcell-Haydn-Britten recitals. "If I had known, I would have gone to that concert instead" he laughs. "It's so frustrating to play String Quartet all the time and miss concerts like that."


Topics: Charles Ives, Anton Webern, Arnold Schoenberg, Othmar Schoeck and music on the verge between romanticism and atonality.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

The Profound Existentialism of Charles Ives: Kent Nagano in Conversation 
von Wiener Konzerthaus





> Kent Nagano waits patiently in the Hotel Lobby. The second I sit down for a quick little interview, the Hotel Lobby pianist, right next to us, starts tickling the ivory. If Hotel Pianism weren't already annoying enough on its own (if there's a special place in Hell reserved for Hotel Pianism… everywhere), it's sure grating when you are trying to listen in on the your vis-à-vis in a conversation. Even more so, when that vis-à-vis is as unhurriedly, unfazedly soft spoken as Kent Nagano.
> 
> I thought Charles Ives would be a nice thing to talk about.
> 
> Ok....


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

Philippe Herreweghe on Haydn and why Making Records Makes Sense 
von Wiener Konzerthaus





> In a soft, lightly French accented English (except for "Bruckner" and "Mahler", which he pronounces with a notable Dutch inflection), Philippe Herreweghe sat down after rehearsals with the Salzburg Camerata for their concerts at the Konzerthaus to talk about music. Not Beethoven, or Chopin, which he would go on to perform (and play the hell out of), but Haydn.
> 
> Haydn.
> 
> ...


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

http://konzerthaus.at/magazin/Home/...-Maltman-Truly-truly-truly-a-Masterpiece.aspx
Christopher Maltman: Truly, truly, truly a Masterpiece. 
von Wiener Konzerthaus












> Monday, April 7th, Christopher Maltman took a couple minutes just hours before his recital at the Mozart-Saal to chat about the great, elusive, «Notturno» by Othmar Schoeck:
> 
> *C.M*.:	How do you know the Schoeck «Notturno»?
> 
> ...


Full interview here: http://konzerthaus.at/magazin/Home/tabid/41/entryid/352/Christopher-Maltman-Truly-truly-truly-a-Masterpiece.aspx


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus (Mar 11, 2014)

«Excess, but not Excessive» Interview with Marin Alsop 
von Wiener Konzerthaus










Full interview here: http://konzerthaus.at/magazin/Home/tabid/41/entryid/382/%C2%ABExcess-but-not-Excessive%C2%BB-Interview-with-Marin-Alsop.aspx


----------

